# cherry-blossom season! (closed)



## stargurg (May 15, 2020)

i restarted my town a while ago and i finally caught all my march bugs & fish so now i'm in april to catch the rest! c:
i'm not sure if u can use slingshots or not at other's towns, but feel free to use them!
*please don't shake trees, trample flowers*, and *leave thru airport when ur done
bring a ladder to reach celeste!*
liking your comment means that i'll be sending a dodo soon or i've already sent!
no entry fee / no tips necessary (will take watering though)


Spoiler: fill this out pls



*Island Rep:
Island Name:*


​


----------



## Eir (May 15, 2020)

I would like to come to visit. Thank you!
Island Rep: Tina
Island Name: Koholint


----------



## Arckaniel (May 15, 2020)

*Island Rep: *Taiyou*
Island Name: *Crescentia

I missed cherry blossom season so I want to collect petals


----------



## yappykatie (May 15, 2020)

could I come too?  thank you!!
Island Rep: Katie
Island Name: ️w️


----------



## Bloobloop (May 15, 2020)

i'd love to come! 
island rep: emily
island name: seoul


----------



## kellyngg (May 15, 2020)

Interested!
Island rep: Kelly
Island name: Big Gyal


----------



## IrishSarah (May 15, 2020)

Island rep: Sarah
Island name: Ireland

Please


----------



## superr (May 15, 2020)

Island rep: super
Island name: chinchin

please i badly need cherry blossom petals


----------



## stargurg (May 15, 2020)

Bloobloop said:


> i'd love to come!
> island rep: emily
> island name: seoul





kellyngg said:


> Interested!
> Island rep: Kelly
> Island name: Big Gyal





IrishSarah said:


> Island rep: Sarah
> Island name: Ireland
> 
> Please





superr said:


> Island rep: super
> Island name: chinchin
> 
> please i badly need cherry blossom petals



hi, do any of you happen to be on? o:


----------



## kellyngg (May 15, 2020)

momo.mofo said:


> hi, do any of you happen to be on? o:



Hi! I am on right now!


----------



## moonbox (May 15, 2020)

*Island Rep: *Nikki
*Island Name: *Usagi

I can water


----------



## mayorsam17 (May 15, 2020)

may i visit?
Island Rep: Sam
Island Name: kokomo


----------



## stargurg (May 15, 2020)

mayorsam17 said:


> may i visit?


yep, just dm ur island rep & island name pls c:


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 15, 2020)

NVM


----------



## moomoopickles (May 15, 2020)

can i come for shooting stars?


----------



## Islandernewcomer64 (May 15, 2020)

I'd like to come.
Island Rep: Nick
Island name: Koholint


----------



## Melisann (May 15, 2020)

Me please!
Melissa from Canarydel


----------



## fanism (May 15, 2020)

I would like to come as well,  thanks

vaxx/ argon cape


----------



## Soldarian (May 15, 2020)

I'd like to visit as well!

Island Rep: Soldarian
Island Name: Aisle


----------



## stargurg (May 15, 2020)

~ bump ~​


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 15, 2020)

*Island Rep: Umi
Island Name: MtSigiri
can i come for cherry blossoms?*


----------



## lyonbunny (May 15, 2020)

Hi I'd love to come and I can water 

*Island Rep: Janna
Island Name: Bisqueet*


----------



## nyanicat (May 15, 2020)

*Island Rep: Sally
Island Name:* Hyrulia

I can water some flowers for you!


----------



## PugLovex (May 15, 2020)

island rep: charlotte
island: oakville

i can tip in NMT!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 15, 2020)

*Island Rep: Bridget
Island Name:* Civitas

Can I come for celeste??


----------



## Lavaliers (May 15, 2020)

I would love to visit if you are still hosting!
*Island Rep: Jazlyn
Island Name: Fiore*


----------



## Peace Seeker (May 15, 2020)

Can i come please! for celeste!
Peace from Peace


----------



## superr (May 15, 2020)

momo.mofo said:


> ~ bump ~​


hi! i dmed you


----------



## Bloobloop (May 15, 2020)

momo.mofo said:


> hi, do any of you happen to be on? o:



hi, i'm on now if you're free! but i'll have to go soon since i have work to finish up


----------



## stargurg (May 15, 2020)

Lavaliers said:


> I would love to visit if you are still hosting!
> *Island Rep: Jazlyn
> Island Name: Fiore*





Peace Seeker said:


> Can i come please! for celeste!
> Peace from Peace


still hosting, it'll just be a minute as it's getting crowded sorry! ;-;


----------



## peachycrossing9 (May 15, 2020)

Would love to come!

*Island Rep: Aimee
Island Name: Liliana*


----------



## Peace Seeker (May 15, 2020)

seems too crowded nevermind for me then, thanks anyway


----------



## hailee (May 15, 2020)

I would love to stop by! Hailee from Ivory Isle


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (May 15, 2020)

Hi! If it’s not too crazy I’d love to visit! I’ve already seen Celeste today so I’m mostly looking for cherry blossoms (I started my island just after the season ended )

Island Rep: Ashley
Island Name: Erinacea


----------



## stargurg (May 15, 2020)

peachycrossing9 said:


> Would love to come!
> 
> *Island Rep: Aimee
> Island Name: Liliana*





hailee said:


> I would love to stop by! Hailee from Ivory Isle





SmrtLilCookie said:


> Hi! If it’s not too crazy I’d love to visit! I’ve already seen Celeste today so I’m mostly looking for cherry blossoms (I started my island just after the season ended )
> 
> Island Rep: Ashley
> Island Name: Erinacea


any of you still available? o:
spawn rate is kind of low rn, but it's picking and i'm helping find the petals! c:


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (May 15, 2020)

momo.mofo said:


> any of you still available? o:
> spawn rate is kind of low rn, but it's picking and i'm helping find the petals! c:


Yup, I’m still available!


----------



## hailee (May 15, 2020)

momo.mofo said:


> any of you still available? o:
> spawn rate is kind of low rn, but it's picking and i'm helping find the petals! c:


I’m still available too!


----------



## Twinsouls1145 (May 15, 2020)

*Island Rep:* Record
*Island Name:* Moonrise


----------



## kyasarin (May 15, 2020)

Me please!

*Island Rep: Gatubela
Island Name: Tala*


----------



## stargurg (May 16, 2020)

Twinsouls1145 said:


> *Island Rep:* Record
> *Island Name:* Moonrise





kyasarin said:


> Me please!
> 
> *Island Rep: Gatubela
> Island Name: Tala*


are you still available? o:
spawn rate is still pretty low but i'll be helping them petals as well!


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 16, 2020)

if celeste's still there

Island Rep: Cocona
Island Name: Pure Key


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 16, 2020)

I'd be interested in coming over for the meteor shower!

*Island Rep: *Steven
*Island Name:* Echelon


----------



## stargurg (May 16, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> if celeste's still there
> 
> Island Rep: Cocona
> Island Name: Pure Key





FireNinja1 said:


> I'd be interested in coming over for the meteor shower!
> 
> *Island Rep: *Steven
> *Island Name:* Echelon


celeste is still here for one more hour, but i believe the shooting stars have ended sorry! ;-;


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 16, 2020)

momo.mofo said:


> celeste is still here for one more hour, but i believe the shooting stars have ended sorry! ;-;


All good. I already got my Celeste DIY for the day, so I don't need to visit. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 16, 2020)

Island Rep: Shawn
Island Name: Winterwood


----------



## seikoshi (May 16, 2020)

Island Rep: Aisha
Island Name: Iri

id love to come considering I'm stuck in southern hemisphere ;~;


----------



## stargurg (May 20, 2020)

~ b u m p ~


----------

